# recommend wall mount for 65st30



## Derek (Apr 29, 2006)

A 65" Panasonic plasma was delivered last night (it's awesome!). It's big, heavy and the power cord sticks way out the back.
What's a good wall mount for this thing that doesn't interfere with the cord and keeps it tight against the wall? No tilt wanted.

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given the weight of Plasmas. Especially the large ones due to them having to use Glass, I really need to look into this. Hopefully someone else will chime in. Due to the weight, you definitely want something stout and very well Installed.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I've installed 3 OmniMount setups and I couldn't be happier. You can enter the exact model number into the search function in their website to ensure compatibility, they are also very helpful via the phone. I purchased the mounts through Amazon.

http://www.omnimount.com/products/tv_wall_mounts/fixed/
(Scroll down to the bottom for the extra-large mounts)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Infrasonic said:


> I've installed 3 OmniMount setups and I couldn't be happier. You can enter the exact model number into the search function in their website to ensure compatibility, they are also very helpful via the phone. I purchased the mounts through Amazon.
> 
> http://www.omnimount.com/products/tv_wall_mounts/fixed/
> (Scroll down to the bottom for the extra-large mounts)


Good call. OmniMount makes a very high quality product. With the weight of Big Screen Plasmas, this is one area where it is better to spend to much than too little.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I have two of these and really like being able to pull the screen off the wall 2ft for viewing and then pushing it back when not in use. The MSRP is pricey but check Amazon, they go on sale pretty frequently.


----------



## Derek (Apr 29, 2006)

Cool! Thanks! That looks like it will work. I'm new to Plasma (this is my first one). Those look nice and several to choose from. But no need to move it once it's on the wall. This will replace a RPTV that I built a wall around in a dedicated listening room. 
Here's some pix from 7 yrs ago. http://home.earthlink.net/~afordfan/id1.html


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow that room looks great! How do you like the IB setup?

Very well done.


----------



## Derek (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks! I love the IB, but keep thinking I'm going to upgrade the single EP1500 amp to something bigger (but I never do). The IB is incredible both for music and movies! Actually I love everything about the sound in there lows, mids and highs. Upping the vid quality is way overdue. The plasma will have over 100 hrs of prep slides before I even start construction filling in the holes from the TV and shelf.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

AE makes excellent woofers; they'll be able to take more juice whenever you're ready.

Enjoy your new setup!


----------

